# Out of Town for the next week.



## RangerWickett (Aug 6, 2002)

The 4CTF contest for the Big Book of Super Powers says that you should send your entries to my email account, but since I'll be out of town for the next week, with no internet connection, I'd like to ask people hold off on sending their submissions (or any other email messages) until this coming Sunday.  I just want to keep my inbox from overflowing and being shut off, since Hotmail tends to do that a lot.

If you have an urgent concern regarding something about one of our products, or the contest, you can post it here, since I might manage to get online once or twice, but it's not likely.


----------

